# Recommendations for a bell or horn for crowded bike trails



## grs1969 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rode virginia's W&OD trial this weekend, had 3 separate incidents with walkers and bikers blundering in front of me. Worst one was when another biker coming the other way decided to overtake someone in front of him without looking up the trail to see if there was anyone coming - there was, me, and there was almost a nasty crash.

So I figure I need some kind of audible warning device. I need something that will give a friendly "hey I'm here" warning but also produce something that will really get people's attention and have the capability to penetrate through iPod earphones.

Any suggestions?

Oh, and it has to not look too dorky.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We use Incredibells on all our bikes.

Get the large size.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

My TCD (traffic control device) of choice is a referree's whistle. It's a real attention-getter. But the best advice I can give it avoid the DC-area MUTs on weekends. Try to work out a good road route. Because no matter what you do, the MUTs on weekends are a zoo and not fun to ride.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

anything except the wood bells... those make a weird "thock!" sound and people don't know what the hell it is. a simple ding-dinger works for peds and some bikes, but good luck if earphones are being used


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

As a long-time local trail user this topic is very important. We have to show consideration, not only for other trail users but, of course, for our own safety.

I get quite a few nice comments when I ting my incredible *Incredibell* at others on the trail. I got a compliment last week so I stopped and had a nice 20-minute chat with an older lady about the consideration, or lack of, of other people.

Here's my new setup. I don't want to have to remove a hand from my brake hood so I placed the bell in just the right place for it to be thumb operated and to be able to swing the striker out of the way with my thumb when I'm not on the trails. It works perfectly -


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> As a long-time local trail user this topic is very important. We have to show consideration, not only for other trail users but, of course, for our own safety.
> 
> I get quite a few nice comments when I ting my Incredibel at others on the trail. I got a compliment last week so I stopped and had a nice 20-minute chat with an older lady about the consideration, or lack of, of other people.
> 
> Here's my new setup. I don't want to have to remove a hand from my brake hood so I placed the bell in just the right place for it to be thumb operated and to be able to swing the striker out of the way with my thumb when I'm not on the trails. It works perfectly -




is that over the tape? mine are on the tops near the stem, underneath, kinda like a mtb thumbshifter


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> is that over the tape? mine are on the tops near the stem, underneath, kinda like a mtb thumbshifter


No, I fine tuned its location minus any tape and then taped around it. I had it originally (for one ride!) on the stem and quickly figured I didn't want to manoever around trail obstacles (human, animal, natural, mechanical) one-handed.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

macalu said:


> ....the best advice I can give it avoid the DC-area MUTs on weekends. Try to work out a good road route. Because no matter what you do, the MUTs on weekends are a zoo and not fun to ride.


Actually the MUTs north and east of the city are amazingly empty on weekends. Sligo Creek, Northeast and Northwest Branch, Anacostia trails make for great casual weekend riding.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep, I use the Incredibell

http://www.mirrycle.com/main_bells.htm


----------



## grs1969 (Jul 3, 2008)

Absolutely, I try to be a good trail user. I slow down in crowded sections, give way to pedestrians, overtake other bikers when safe to do so and give a "passing on the left" warning before doing so.

This weekend was particularly frustrating because several pedestrians just blindly walked in front of me obliging me to execute an emergency stop. I'm happy to give way to pedestrians, but the bike will only slow down so quickly.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Rumor has it (right from the factory) that they're coming out with an STI compatible bell in abiut three months.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

So, Air Horns are out now???


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> So, Air Horns are out now???


Yes, for all but the most moronic ear-bud wearing, center-walking, buggy-pushing, loose-dog minding, self-centered pedestrians.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

*air horn*

air horns are effective, but sometimes people get so freaked that they jump IN FRONT of you, which is bad, and of course there is the issue of cleaning up the bodies of those who suffer major coronaries from the shock of the air horn.

the Germans - who could teach us Americans a lot about "lane discipline" on the roads - get by on bike paths with little tinkling bells, which they know means pedestrians should step off the bike path, or step to the right on a shared path when they hear the bell behind them.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 11, 2003)

+1 for the Incredibell. I have one on my commuting bike.
I like that you have the option of a single "ding!" just to let people know you are coming up behind them to avoid startling them as well as the option of the "Get the %&*?% out of the way!" "DINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDING!" for the mouth-breathers walking four abreast on a busy bike path with a pedestrian path four feet away.

It's not loud enough to be heard by drivers or over an iPod but it's perfect for the bike path.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Surestick Malone said:


> .......the mouth-breathers......


I wonder if a study has been done to see if these are a species in any way related to the knuckle-draggers up here in Canada? They're probably similar by the closeness of the crotch of their pants to the trail surface.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I keep thinking it would be fun to rig up a shifter activated card or spring that would bounce against my spokes on demand as sort of a polite "first call". Not very effective, but it sounds like a cool idea that I`ll probably never put into action.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 11, 2003)

Mike T. said:


> I wonder if a study has been done to see if these are a species in any way related to the knuckle-draggers up here in Canada? They're probably similar by the closeness of the crotch of their pants to the trail surface.


I think they are cousins... kissin'-cousins!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Surestick Malone said:


> I think they are cousins... kissin'-cousins!


I've seen a few of those on the trail too


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

how 'bout this one:

"It says "sumi-masen" ("excuse me") in a little Japanese girl voice when you push one button"


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

If you go with an Incredibell, get the brass one. The tone is clearer, louder if need be and works better when rain-soaked.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

KWL said:


> If you go with an Incredibell, get the brass one. The tone is clearer, louder if need be and works better when rain-soaked.




brass def sounds better... but pay attention to the intended bar dia for incredibells. some are for mtn bars, some are for road bars, most won't fit on a 31.8 oversize section. I use brass solo for mtn bikes and clever lever for road


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Rivendell has a good brass one, if you can get past the preciousness....


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Car horn:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Not recommending, just reminiscing.*

Several of my friends and I used one of these "Radlaufglocke" ('tire bell 'or 'storm bell') to great effect in the 1950s. A small lever on the bar pulled the plastic wheel on top of the bell against the tire, setting up a piercing, continuous ring. 

Safety was not on our minds—the idea was to hunt down adult pedestrians and scare the crap out of them. These bells were technically illegal, but enforcement was spotty. My parents eventually made me get rid of it after a particularly memorable incident involving a very nervous pedestrian.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I use a small bell with a compass (GPS V 1.0) mounted on the bars near the stem. Not much you can do about joggers or pedestrians with headphones other than yelling. My Oahu commute was about 80% MUT and I never had problems in the morning since my headlight preceded my bell. The afternoon was a different story. Joggers running on the centerline oblivious to anything else that would lash out in anger when you ended up shouting to get their attention because they couldn't hear your bell over the music in their headphones.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

put this in your bob trailer









so locals had one at the 02 cx worlds.. fun stuff


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*bell*

Incredibell works fine for me. I have the brass one, which has the added advantage of looking really nice. I like the idea of mounting near your brake levers. I hadn't thought of that. Mine is located near the stem and sort of hard to get to, which somewhat defeats the purpose of having a bell.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Incredibell works fine for me. I have the brass one, which has the added advantage of looking really nice. I like the idea of mounting near your brake levers. I hadn't thought of that. Mine is located near the stem and sort of hard to get to, which somewhat defeats the purpose of having a bell.




if you don't move your current bell, you might check out the headset spacer mounted one at v-o


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't even know they made a brass incredibell. I have the regular one, and the main drawback I have found is the way it deadens when wet. The brass one works better in the rain?


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

Well, I haven't bought any of the $8,000 bicycles that I've read about on this site, but I did go out and purchase a brass incredibell this weekend.

Take that, Recession!!!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

RagbraiNewB said:


> Take that, Recession!!!


You showed 'em eh! Harrumph!


----------



## prude (Jul 8, 2008)

Strangely, I've found that pedestrians have a tendency to respond to the bell, while drivers are more likely to respond to the AirZounds. In more remote park/trail areas, WELL off the road, the AirZounds often yields no response whatsoever; despite its volume level. I think people are just so oblivious that they don't even realize what they're hearing. So I'll generally use the Incredibell on the trail, and the horn on the road. When all else fails; I've got a LOUD mouth, and having been a sailor, I can spew forth words sharp-as-knives that would make Mephistopheles cry!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

prude said:


> So I'll generally use the Incredibell on the trail, and the horn on the road. When all else fails; I've got a LOUD mouth, and having been a sailor, I can spew forth words sharp-as-knives that would make Mephistopheles cry!


As good as the Incredibell is as a trail bell, they are useless on the roads against sealed cars and their blaring radios. I don't even bother having a bell on my road bike. The most massive, percussive *"HEYYY"* that I can muster works the best. It's quicker than any mechanical warning device and probably louder too. I too follow it up with cussing :incazzato: that would make a hooker blush. :blush2:


----------

